
Email: Is It Time to Just Ban It? - apress
https://hbr.org/ideacast/2016/09/email-is-it-time-to-just-ban-it?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=harvardbiz
======
stephenr
In a word: no.

